# Assistant Charged In Death Of Ceo Tech Fahim Saleh



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 17, 2020)

*Suspect Is Arrested in Grisly Killing of Tech C.E.O. Fahim Saleh*

NEW YORK — The personal assistant of a young tech entrepreneur who was found decapitated and dismembered in his Manhattan apartment this week was arrested early Friday and is expected to be charged in the grisly killing, according to two officials briefed on the matter.

The entrepreneur, Fahim Saleh, 33, was discovered dead Tuesday afternoon by his sister inside his $2.25 million condo in a luxury building on the Lower East Side, police said. She had gone to check in on him after not hearing from him for about a day.

She found a gruesome scene: Saleh’s head and limbs had been removed, and parts of his body had been placed in large plastic bags. An electric saw was still plugged in nearby.

The personal assistant, Tyrese Devon Haspil, 21, was expected to be charged in a criminal complaint with second degree murder and other crimes.

Detectives believe that the motive for the killing stemmed from Saleh having discovered that the assistant had stolen tens of thousands of dollars from him, despite the fact that Saleh had not reported the man and had set up what amounted to a repayment plan for him to return the money, one of the officials said.

Police were expected to announce the arrest at a news conference later Friday.

Investigators have also concluded that Saleh was killed Monday, the day before his body was found, and that the killer returned the next day to Saleh’s apartment on East Houston Street to dismember the body and clean up the crime scene.

Detectives believe that the killer, dressed in a black three-piece suit, white shirt and tie, wearing a black mask and carrying a duffle bag, followed Saleh off an elevator in his building and into his apartment, a law enforcement official said. He used a Taser to immobilize Saleh and then stabbed him to death.

Security video taken from inside the elevator shows the killer later using a battery-operated portable vacuum cleaner in an apparent effort to remove any traces of his presence, the official said.

New York City’s medical examiner announced Thursday that Saleh had died from multiple stab wounds to his neck and torso. Initially, a law enforcement official had described the killing as a “hit” and said it looked “like a professional job.”

Detectives investigating the killing believe the killer’s work dismembering the body was interrupted when Saleh’s sister buzzed from the building’s lobby, another official said, prompting him to flee through the apartment’s back door and into a stairwell before the sister arrived.

Saleh’s family said in a statement Wednesday that the killing was so shocking it was unfathomable.

“Fahim is more than what you are reading,” the family said. “He is so much more. His brilliant and innovative mind took everyone who was a part of his world on a journey and he made sure never to leave anyone behind.”

Saleh was born in Saudi Arabia to Bangladeshi parents who eventually settled near Poughkeepsie, New York, a small city on the Hudson River.

After graduating from Bentley University in Waltham, Massachusetts, in 2009, he built an app called PrankDial that allowed users to send prerecorded prank calls. Saleh said he eventually built PrankDial into a $10 million business.

Saleh went on to found Pathao, a motorcycle ride-sharing startup in Bangladesh. He left that company in 2018 to begin a similar venture in Nigeria, an app known as Gokada.

At the time of his death, Saleh was the chief executive of Gokada and oversaw a shift in its business during a turbulent time. In February, Nigerian officials began enforcing a ban on motorcycle taxis in major commercial and residential parts of the country’s largest city, Lagos.

Gokada was forced to halt its ride-hailing business and laid workers off, but Saleh pivoted the company to focus on food and parcel delivery and business logistics.

“Fahim’s passion for Nigeria and its youth was immeasurable,” Gokada said in a statement. “He believed young Nigerians were extremely bright and talented individuals who would flourish if just given the right opportunity.”

Saleh was also the founding partner in a Manhattan-based venture capital fund, Adventure Capital, that invested in similar transit startups in Colombia and Bangladesh.
https://www.boston.com/news/crime/2020/07/17/fahim-saleh-killing-arrest


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 17, 2020)

Left Fahim Saleh 
Right Tyrese Devon Haspil


----------



## secretdiamond (Jul 17, 2020)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Left Fahim Saleh
> Right Tyrese Devon Haspil



I was just checking the news to see if they found the murderer.  
I am so mad!!!!


----------



## nycutiepie (Jul 17, 2020)

This was a horrific crime and the young brother is definitely mentally disturbed If he did this. He needs to pay dearly for this crime.


----------



## awhyley (Jul 17, 2020)

His poor sister, to have to see him like that 

(eta: Oh my word, I saw that the killer's name was Tyrese, but  I was hoping against hope).


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Jul 17, 2020)

Wow what a terrible end to his life


----------



## Chicoro (Jul 17, 2020)

Hmmm...


----------



## Kanky (Jul 17, 2020)

I wonder if he has killed someone before. They should check to see if any other people in his life have disappeared or died under mysterious circumstances.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 17, 2020)

Chicoro said:


> Hmmm...




I'm just trying to figure out how dude didn't realize there were camera's on his way too and from the crime scene.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 17, 2020)

I'm just going to go head and imply some things considering the passionate nature of the murder.

"Detectives believe tha*t the motive for the killing stemmed from Saleh having discovered that the assistant had stolen tens of thousands of dollars from him, despite the fact that Saleh had not reported the man and had set up what amounted to a repayment plan for him to return the money*, one of the officials said."

It would have been much simpler for dude to shoot or stab him and try to hide the body.  It took a whole nother level of feelings to go to the trouble to cut off another person's  head and appendages.  That goes way above and beyond the emotional quotient of a simple employee/employer relationship.


----------



## NaturalEnigma (Jul 17, 2020)

This is so sad! That guy is a monster. It sounds like the young man who died was doing some great things. It’s sad to see his life cut short. The murderer sounds like he was trying to make it hard for the police to identify the body by cutting the head (face) and his limbs (fingerprints) and later possibly disposing of them in different places or burning them, but dang like that homie. That’s sick. We don’t usually do crimes like that. The killer looks like a regular guy. Smh, what adds insult to injury is that he’s a thief too and the guy was nice enough to not turn him in and let him pay back in installments. If he would have just called the cops on him when he found out he was stealing he would still be alive.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jul 17, 2020)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I'm just going to go head and imply some things considering the passionate nature of the murder.
> 
> "Detectives believe tha*t the motive for the killing stemmed from Saleh having discovered that the assistant had stolen tens of thousands of dollars from him, despite the fact that Saleh had not reported the man and had set up what amounted to a repayment plan for him to return the money*, one of the officials said."
> 
> It would have been much simpler for dude to shoot or stab him and try to hide the body.  It took a whole nother level of feelings to go to the trouble to cut off another person's  head and appendages.  That goes way above and beyond the emotional quotient of a simple employee/employer relationship.



I had similar thoughts, cause who sets up a repayment plan for a thieving employee, instead of at least firing them?


----------



## LostInAdream (Jul 17, 2020)

So sad, prayers up for the family!


----------



## yamilee21 (Jul 18, 2020)

The accused killer is only 21, and had been working with him for 5 years, since he was 16. How did they meet? What were the dynamics of this relationship? Somehow, it doesn’t seem that ‘being fired for stealing money’ is the full story.
Even Saleh’s own story is odd... born in Saudi Arabia to Bangladeshi parents - most Bangladeshis in Saudi Arabia are migrants working lowly regarded jobs that wealthier Saudis don’t do. Somehow they manage to resettle in the US, he graduates college and founds a company back “home” in Bangladesh, which does happen often enough. But then he also funds companies in Nigeria AND Colombia - how did he make those connections, and why were they even willing to work with him when he had no other ties to either place? 
If the accused killer is truly guilty, he should of course face the consequences, but I really hope this story will be fully investigated, because it has too many disparate parts.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jul 18, 2020)

I saw this earlier and it never occurred to me the assistant would be a black dude. Something is definitely off about the story.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jul 18, 2020)

I pray that this suspect is not the killer and they will catch the true murderer.


----------



## UmSumayyah (Jul 18, 2020)

yamilee21 said:


> The accused killer is only 21, and had been working with him for 5 years, since he was 16. How did they meet? What were the dynamics of this relationship? Somehow, it doesn’t seem that ‘being fired for stealing money’ is the full story.
> Even Saleh’s own story is odd... born in Saudi Arabia to Bangladeshi parents - most Bangladeshis in Saudi Arabia are migrants working lowly regarded jobs that wealthier Saudis don’t do. Somehow they manage to resettle in the US, he graduates college and founds a company back “home” in Bangladesh, which does happen often enough. But then he also funds companies in Nigeria AND Colombia - how did he make those connections, and why were they even willing to work with him when he had no other ties to either place?
> If the accused killer is truly guilty, he should of course face the consequences, but I really hope this story will be fully investigated, because it has too many disparate parts.


I went to college with a couple of rich Pakistani girls who were raised and went to school in Saudi Arabia.  Not sure how common it is for the other south Asian countries.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jul 18, 2020)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I'm just trying to figure out how dude didn't realize there were camera's on his way too and from the crime scene.


That was my first question. You’re in a new luxury building. Everybody knows there’s cameras. And you’re in NYC where there’s cameras all over the street. What’s the thought process?


----------



## Queenie (Jul 18, 2020)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I'm just going to go head and imply some things considering the passionate nature of the murder.
> 
> "Detectives believe tha*t the motive for the killing stemmed from Saleh having discovered that the assistant had stolen tens of thousands of dollars from him, despite the fact that Saleh had not reported the man and had set up what amounted to a repayment plan for him to return the money*, one of the officials said."
> 
> It would have been much simpler for dude to shoot or stab him and try to hide the body.  It took a whole nother level of feelings to go to the trouble to cut off another person's  head and appendages.  That goes way above and beyond the emotional quotient of a simple employee/employer relationship.



Exactly, I question if he was more than an employee. Stabbing is a crime of passion.


----------



## SoopremeBeing (Jul 18, 2020)

So the CEO offers this guy a payment plan, instead of having him arrested for embezzlement and going to jail....only to chop his body up and end up in jail anyway?

Mmkay.


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jul 18, 2020)

It's odd he'd go through the trouble of dismembering the body but not dispose of it immediately. He was his assistant and friend (maybe more) for years so he would've known the sister had a key and would stop by to check on him.


----------



## yamilee21 (Jul 19, 2020)

UmSumayyah said:


> I went to college with a couple of rich Pakistani girls who were raised and went to school in Saudi Arabia.  Not sure how common it is for the other south Asian countries.


Bangladesh is a very poor country prone to natural disasters. Bangladeshis in Saudi Arabia and other Gulf countries are akin to Mexicans and Central Americans in the United States... except that as migrants/day laborers there, they are even more frequently subjected to human rights violations. Even for those who come to NY, the community tends to struggle with poverty and severely overcrowded multi-family  households; there are real differences with Pakistanis and Indians, who tend to be wealthier. In NYC, they have actually been one of the communities hardest hit by the Covid-19 crisis, both with the illness itself and with the economic impact, since so many of the men were Uber/Lyft drivers. There are always wealthy outliers in any country, but Saleh’s family has been described as being from “humble” backgrounds in some of the articles I read.


----------



## yamilee21 (Jul 19, 2020)

Black Ambrosia said:


> I saw this earlier and it never occurred to me the assistant would be a black dude. Something is definitely off about the story.


The first article I saw about the case had a bunch of comments pointing to his partner in Nigeria, since the business was in trouble and it had essentially copied the model of a competitor established a year earlier. But the business in Colombia was in a similar predicament, so that could have been equally plausible.


----------



## dicapr (Jul 19, 2020)

Queenie said:


> Exactly, I question if he was more than an employee. Stabbing is a crime of passion.



Exactly. I’m thinking it will come out as a domestic violence killing. That or a murder for hire.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jul 22, 2020)

I'ma say what ya'll thinking.


THE ASSISTANT IS THE FALL GUY. 

Its not STRANGE for the assistant to be at his boss' house.


----------



## Kanky (Jul 22, 2020)

If the assistant is the fall guy then why wouldn't he call 911 when he discovered the dismembered body? Instead he snuck out when the sister came.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jul 22, 2020)

^^^Ok so I had t go back and re read. The article states tbat the killer was wearing a b!ack mask. It never says the assistant's face was on camera. Throughout this article, the suspect was referred to as 'the killer'.

 In the next breath, the leap is made to a possible motive that the assistant owed some money. But! The possible motive sounds ludicrous given that the ceo offered him a way out. For him to do that, he would have to 1) be bonifide nuts 2) the relationship had some additional layers or 3) someone else close to the ceo killed him knowing the flimsy possible motive of the assistant would divert attention and dressed like the assitant on purpose.


----------



## Kanky (Jul 22, 2020)

^^Nope. He did it.

https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/19/us/fahim-saleh-murder/index.html

_*According to the complaint, video surveillance shows a male, identified as Haspil, following Saleh up the elevator into his apartment on Monday and shooting him with a Taser.
The next morning, video surveillance allegedly shows Haspil went to a hardware store to purchase cleaning supplies and an electric saw, according to the complaint. The electric saw and cleaning supplies were observed in the apartment next to the dismembered and decapitated torso of Saleh, the complaint states.*_

He is terrible at this murder thing.


----------



## LdyKamz (Jul 22, 2020)

This story is so odd. When they first reported it, although they didn't say it, they implied the victim knew the suspected killer because they rode up in the elevator together and that they started fighting immediately upon exiting the elevator/entering the apartment. They never mentioned this guy by name. Then in later reports they started saying the killing looked professional, implying either that the victim didn't know the man in the elevator OR that the victim was involved in shady dealings with even shadier people. Color me surprised when even later they name his assistant. This guy probably thought since masks are a thing now he wouldn't be able to be identified while also still being given easy access/opportunity to commit this heinous crime. The way the news has reported it is so sensationalized that it hardly makes sense. If they had stuck to the facts people wouldn't be questioning whether or not the assistant did it even though all the evidence points to him. 

I will also say the reason this story scared me so bad is because it was reported as though it was some random killing from a crazed maniac on the loose. That along with this steady stream of violent crimes here in NYC got me fearing we are returning to the NYC of the 70s and 80s when it was the murder capital of the world.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jul 22, 2020)

^^^ Wow! That is sad, horrifying and just so weird. So I' m back to he is either completely psychotic or there is more to this story.  And yes, the way he went about it...it is like he did the bare minimum to plan and  cover up is crime. 

Well at least they have the right guy...so sad all the way around.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jul 23, 2020)

If he did it. He's trash.

But this story is jumbled. eh.


----------



## Tibbar (Jul 23, 2020)

What did he hire this 16 year old to do?  Seems odd to hire a 16 year old as an assistant.  And if so, why remain in the same position as a 21 year old that you *allegedly* occupied as a 16 year old?

It may be the "2020" in me, but I am skeptical of the relationship.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jul 23, 2020)

Yes^^  The way he went about it seems based off of strong emotion...like a crime of passion...unrequited love? Rejection?


----------



## almond eyes (Jul 25, 2020)

I do not believe that Tyrese was framed, there is footage of him coming in and out of the apartment.  They have a trail on him using the man's credit cards after he was murdered including chainsaw purchase and he had purchased birthday balloons for a white girl right afterwards.  So not buying that they framed this poor guy. When will people learn that in are midst are a number of sociopathic and psychopathic people who will worm their way into your lives and then try to take you down?.   We all would like to believe that the bogeyman is some outside nefarious person, when many times it is someone in your social circle.  There are people who do not like your success. It's naive to think that everyone wants well of you.  There are evil people out there who are burning with jealousy.  Many times we are fortunate that the only damage that they do is steal or lie money out of us. 

And with COVID and limited resources, wait and see the uptick in murders over money and resources.  In New York, a few days before that crime an 18 year old girl and two others were arrested for breaking into a man's apartment and also severing him.

However, I also do think that there are some more elements to the story but that's still not excuse for the barbaric nature of the murder.  But psychopathy is psychopathy.  I tell you there are people who would kill for the thrill and take that one chance to feel that high like a drug.

Tyrese's mother is mentally ill and he didn't have a stable upbringing.  His own Aunty kicked him out of the house.  Family members and friends will never out right say yeah that person is crazy just in case.

I know a family member of the slain man.  And they were a close knit family.  I am sure that it will literally break them apart.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jul 26, 2020)

@almond eyes 

Thank you for providing additional details and insight. You are of course right.

I know there are evil people beyond redemption in the world as I have had my own experience.

But at the end of the day people hold out hope because it is so heartbreaking and terrifying to see someone so young , especially,  with a whole life ahead, to just end up like that.


----------



## almond eyes (Jul 27, 2020)

Reinventing21 said:


> @almond eyes
> 
> Thank you for providing additional details and insight. You are of course right.
> 
> ...



I used to be so naive about people and make excuses this is how I was raised.  And I had to learn lesson after lesson.

It's not about being paranoid in the world but trusting one's intuition and being very aware during this time about people looking for their next resource.   Tapping into of gifts of discernment, if someone does something abusive or lying keep your eyes opened.  If someone tries to cozy up to you out of the blue, open your eyes.  Check peoples body language and inconsistencies.

Yes, it is so tragic that a young life has been lost.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## winterinatl (Jul 27, 2020)

I wonder is they had a sexual relationship. Because of the passionate nature of the crime. This dude needs to be locked up stat. He was at the very least, his friend. He stole from him and was forgiven. I do t get it. Unless he is suffering a deep mental illness. Killing him did not make sense.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jul 27, 2020)

@almond eyes 


Yes, my past is filled with naivete, excuses for people's behavior, failure to listen to my intuition etc., all while thinking I could read people. And I could to a degree, but my optimism, empathy, inexperience allowed me to be completely blind to the bigger picture. It cost me terribly. On the bright side lol, I am learning.

I am reading Not Nice about how to not be so 'nice'  and thanks to another member here in another thread, I am also reading How to Spot a Dangerous Man Before Getting Involved.


----------



## WhoIAm (Jul 28, 2020)

almond eyes said:


> I used to be so naive about people and make excuses this is how I was raised.  And I had to learn lesson after lesson.
> 
> It's not about being paranoid in the world but trusting one's intuition and being very aware during this time about people looking for their next resource.   Tapping into of gifts of discernment, if someone does something abusive or lying keep your eyes opened.  If someone tries to cozy up to you out of the blue, open your eyes.  Check peoples body language and inconsistencies.
> 
> ...



It was just so grisly that initially most thought it had to be a mob hit. No way anyone could imagine that someone so close to him could do something so evil. It's just hard to comprehend.

If the assistant hadn't been so rushed to leave the apartment, he may have gotten away with this for a while. Then he would've been posting rip on IG/FB and searching for this "missing" person with his family. 

I hope the family is able to get some peace and closure especially his sister.


----------



## almond eyes (Jul 28, 2020)

Reinventing21 said:


> @almond eyes
> 
> 
> Yes, my past is filled with naivete, excuses for people's behavior, failure to listen to my intuition etc., all while thinking I could read people. And I could to a degree, but my optimism, empathy, inexperience allowed me to be completely blind to the bigger picture. It cost me terribly. On the bright side lol, I am learning.
> ...



Co signing on everything you have said.  I ignored my intuition because I was told to give people the benefit of the doubt not just one time but several times and then getting burnt badly.  Yes, I am still learning too.

Thanks so much for recommending these books.  I am going to read them.  

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## MomofThreeBoys (Jul 28, 2020)

winterinatl said:


> I wonder is they had a sexual relationship. Because of the passionate nature of the crime. This dude needs to be locked up stat. He was at the very least, his friend. He stole from him and was forgiven. I do t get it. Unless he is suffering a deep mental illness. Killing him did not make sense.


Do you watch the ID channel? I don’t put anything past anyone anymore. Psychopathy is real.


----------



## nysister (Jul 29, 2020)

This is horrible!

This was also a hit, and bet your bottom dollar that drugs were involved.


----------



## winterinatl (Aug 1, 2020)

MomofThreeBoys said:


> Do you watch the ID channel? I don’t put anything past anyone anymore. Psychopathy is real.


No but I’ve been watching Bailey Sarian on YouTube and listening to RedHanded podcast. These people be SICK.


----------

